# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Is 5 days on 2 days off a bad work out?

## ripped525

I just read some other thread and one of the senoir members made a comment like "if you tried any other work out routine you would never go back to the 5 on 2 off routine" But i also know every one is diff and each person has to research to design his perfect workout along with trial and error, so if im 5'10'' 175lbs and want to get thicker with out AAS wat kinda workout routine would suit me best, 3 day split, DC, etc, thanks

----------


## singern

Hey Ripped.
I have tried several different splits over the past 3 years. I got the best results (for me ) is three days on, one day off. If on the fourth day you realy feel like it you can do cardio.
Again this works best for me, you will certainly need to try a few different splits to judge.

----------


## Aboot

I LOVE 5 days on, 2 days off. I've tried other splits, but have always come back to 5-2.

----------


## JayDawg

I am currently using 5 on 2 off and like it but I have been reading up on the DC program and kinda like it as well. He suggests M-W-F but the split is so you can hit each body part 3x in 2 weeks vs. 2x in 2 weeks I am getting from the 5 on 2 off.

----------


## Powrlftr

I'd never make it thru half my workouts if I lifted that much. I used to do 2 on 1 off, now I'm lifting every other day.

----------


## RollPlayer

I do 5/2. I like it that way since I work out in the mornings before work. Not much else for me to do in the mornings but go to the gym. I actually began to see my best results when I went to 5/2 and trained one bodypart a day.

----------


## Prime

i do two on one off two on two off
eg mon, tues, thurs, fri. But in that time ill only train each musclegroup once.

----------


## bjayg

no I used to do it and it worked great for me.

----------


## ripped525

Thanks for the replies im goin to try a 3 day split then 2 days off then repeat, see if i shock my body into sum new growth

----------


## priest_416

Theres this great workout called- Serious Growth 3-" big beyond belief"  :Afro:  

You could probably order somewhere online, it's over ten years old but it works great.
 :Dancing Banana:   :Elephant:  

www.virtualbodybuilder.com

----------


## ripped525

any one esle want to share their splits?

----------


## SKiN

Ive tried both DC and 5/2 splits. I really loved the DC split but you have to have a workout partner with you. DC worked really well for me. Im doing the 5/2 right now becase my WO partner is in another town. im doing...

Mon chest
Tues Bi
wed leg
thurs tri
fri back
sat+sun off

----------


## homeboybonanza

So you're NOT doing Shoulders??????

----------


## LeanMeOut

I love 5 on 2 off.... that's what i have always done.


Works wonderful


<<LMO>>

----------


## arthurb999

I do the 5/2 split too... Chest/Legs/Off/Back/Shoulders/Arms

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

I like 5/2 also, but i usually do 2 on 1 off instead. GIves me a chance to recover alittle more by having more of a break.

----------


## saboudian

A challenge to all those who use a 5 on 2 off split, name me one training system that is worse than this standard western periodization volume training split that you all seem to love and use. I am not talking about just switching body parts around, or going from a 5 on 2 off and switching to a 3 on 1 off, i'm talking about a completely different system. I challenge you to name one system that is worse.

----------

